# Comfortable in heels?



## lux.fashion (Feb 22, 2008)

ok i have a problem...

I LOVE SHOES

especially heels.

but i am NEVER comfortable in them!!

i can usually wear them for about 2-3 hours before im dying.

does anyone have any advice or anything when it comes to being a little more comfortable in heels?

my shoes are lonely!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 22, 2008)

I have no advice because I can't wear heels, I have a bad ankle. Good luck though, I hope you can figure something out.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 22, 2008)

I wish I could help you but I'm in the exact same dilemma myself. I can't help buying high heeled shoes but when it comes to wearing them out, I usually opt for the same few pairs that I know won't give me blisters.

However, when I do decide to wear a pair of shoes that I think might give me blisters, I carry a pair of scrunch ballet flats (see pic attached) in my bag so I can change into them when I start to get blisters.

Also, I apply a layer of Monistat's Soothing Care Chafing Relief powder-gel on my feet and the back of my heel to reduce any friction between the shoes and my feet before I go out. And I always carry lots of Band-Aids in my bag.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 22, 2008)

Foot Petals are the greatest invention to have ever been made in women's shoes. i think i posted this last year sometime, but they have a mini kit for any type of shoe you could possibly own... including super high stiletto strappy summer heels... which are the worst (and of course my favorite)

FOUND IT

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...rts-28899.html


----------



## Anthea (Feb 22, 2008)

There are heels and there are heels, I had some that kill after a few hours I sold them on Ebay as I refuse to be uncomfortable, and others I can walk miles and wear all day in just fine. It depends on the shoe and how it fits your foot. I tend to wear my new heels in around the home or office for hours to shape them to my foot before venturing out in them.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 22, 2008)

If you get a really good pair of heels and break them in they should be more comfortable.. I may ahve to try that kit Brewgrl.. I love in heels


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 22, 2008)

I need to try these also. Heels have started to really bother my feet.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 22, 2008)

For me it comes down to the fit. I simply love wearing heals and do so no mater what. I just donâ€™t think flats make me look very good and I feel funny walking in them. I have had a few pair that hurt, but got rid of them fairly quickly. The pads are a nice idea too, as sometimes the shoe needs to be broken in and a pad will help with the pinch point.


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2008)

i love heels so i manage to figure out which shoes work for each situation. if i'm going to be on my feet i wear a lower heel or a shoe with a platform to protect the balls of my feet. if i don't have to walk or stand for long periods of time i break out the hot mamas! i wear every pair of my shoes at work for a full day even if i need to carry another pair to switch to. if they make through 8 hrs i know their good for any other event, or atleast where they will and won't work.

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Foot Petals are the greatest invention to have ever been made in women's shoes. i think i posted this last year sometime, but they have a mini kit for any type of shoe you could possibly own... including super high stiletto strappy summer heels... which are the worst (and of course my favorite)
FOUND IT

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...rts-28899.html

i totally agree! a selection of shoe pads are a staple for anyone that wears heels! you can even double up if necessary!


----------



## iatreia (Feb 22, 2008)

The padding inside also helps. Look for shoes that has pads that support the arc of the foot


----------



## Lia (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i totally agree! a selection of shoe pads are a staple for anyone that wears heels! you can even double up if necessary! Are the ones from Dr. Scholl's good? I want to buy something like that for me, but i don't find the Insolia here in brazil , but i can find Dr. Scholl's products.


----------



## Karren (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never have a problem wearing heels for 8-10 hours straight... Guess all that skating and ice hockey I've been playing since I was 3 really is paying off!! Lol


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank goodness I'm tall! When I have to wear heels at my shows, I try not to go over 2.5 inches and usually only slingbacks which are comfortable for me. I try to wear long flowy skirts or softly sheer wide palazzo pants to downplay the fact that I am not wearing heels. I am just not graceful in them, probably because I walk hard..but they sure look nice!


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 22, 2008)

the foot petals look good!!!

and i think i want to try that insolia too....

thanks guys!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2008)

I add bandaids prior to wearing them if I know they rub in certain places, and I also have foot petals which help..

but I agree, there are some heels that just WONT be comfortable, ever.

Usually they wear in over time


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 22, 2008)

the only heels ive ever found i can wear all day and be fine are from Natrualizer.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 23, 2008)

I HATE the Dr. Scholl's ones for high heels- they do not stick and arent thin enough in certain areas. they work so much better for regular shoes.

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are the ones from Dr. Scholl's good? I want to buy something like that for me, but i don't find the Insolia here in brazil , but i can find Dr. Scholl's products.


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 23, 2008)

I have yet to find heels that are comfortable, but that doesn't mean I'll stop wearing them!!

Like they say....No Pain no Gain.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

heels kill me. after a couple of hours its not just my feet, its my calf muscles and the front by my shin bone that is killing as well. but i cant wear flats cos i feel all stumpy and weird so i just get on with it and hope that eventually i'll get used to it.


----------



## xxlucylou84xx (Feb 23, 2008)

There are some shoe pads which are kinda squishy that you can put on the sole or heel of your pumps and it really adds so much comfort to them. Try Foot Petals.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 25, 2008)

get shoes custom made?


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 25, 2008)

I love high heels, it's so sexy but I can't walk in them for long. I am always in doubt when I want to buy shoes with high heels but then I think WHEN will I wear em? haha only for visiting and walking form the car to the couch or something...

I am talking about stiletto heels here. And don't wear them when I go out and stand a lot.

But I am always temted and I love them!

I wonder how the celebs can walk on those high heels??


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 25, 2008)

scholl party feet tend to do the job well for me


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

bcbg heels


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are the ones from Dr. Scholl's good? I want to buy something like that for me, but i don't find the Insolia here in brazil , but i can find Dr. Scholl's products. i actually prefer the drug store brand. they're cheaper and fabric covered so you don't have to worry about them sticking to your feet like those gel kind. i can also layer them without adding too much bulk to the sole of the shoe. petals work well too, but they're more expensive.

Originally Posted by *Getumgurl007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bcbg heels my most comfortable heels are by bcbg. i'm not sure what they do, but they work great for me also!


----------



## beaglette (Mar 3, 2008)

Insolia's are great.

The only problem I have with them are having them stick in my shoes-- they come loose



I am certain it is the anatomy of my foot and the way I walk. I twist my foot as I walk- I can't explain it. At any rate, I'm certain that's what made them come loose.

But, they were great when they worked and I CANNOT STAND high heels. I had them in a boot that was 2 3/4" tall. That's about as high as I can go. Ha.

Warmly,

Brandi

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Foot Petals are the greatest invention to have ever been made in women's shoes. i think i posted this last year sometime, but they have a mini kit for any type of shoe you could possibly own... including super high stiletto strappy summer heels... which are the worst (and of course my favorite)
FOUND IT

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...rts-28899.html


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 3, 2008)

wow... i need to try insolias or foot petals, they both sound wonderful!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 3, 2008)

I wear them in by walking in them a few hours in my house first. I also only buy shoes that feel somewhat comfortable when I first try them on. Hidden platforms and slightly wider heels help for that.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never have a problem wearing heels for 8-10 hours straight... Guess all that skating and ice hockey I've been playing since I was 3 really is paying off!! Lol Lucky!


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 29, 2008)

I can wear very high heel for about 45hours right now, and lower heels (57cm) all day long. Start practicing with lower chunky heels and try platform shoes


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 29, 2008)

i have foot pedals in a few of my high heels... they do work, but they are not that great.. they just help a lil bit...


----------



## MsStephanie (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw this product in a magazine that was covered by a beauty editor and I keep meaning to look it up and well a year or two have passed. I found the product today



and they claim it can exercise your feet and make wearing high heels comfortable...According to the beauty editor it works-I think in was Tia Williams.

Yamuna Body Rolling -o0o- An Experiential Approach to Muscle Release and Well Being

Yamuna Body Rolling -o0o- An Experiential Approach to Muscle Release and Well Being


----------



## ulien (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, I love heels and I actually find them quite comfortable. You just need to find good foot petals ( Dr Scholl for example). If your toes hurt when you wear heels, you may try buying a pair one size bigger than you normally buy - there is a lot of pressuer on your toes when you wear heels so they may need more space than usually. 

Also, usually when I buy new shoes I try wearing them inside for a day or two, just to see how they fit, if they don`t hurt my feet - always better to learn about it at home and not on the street. Sometimes I even clean up in my new heels, just to make them more confortable. ( If they happen to be too small you can wear sox at home, it will make them slightly bigger). 

If you drive a lot, you amy keep other shoes hidden in your car - your feet won`t get tired and believe me, driving in really high heels ( or platforms) is not much fun...


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 6, 2008)

*Heels are really God's punishment because of Eve's making Adam eat the forbidden fruit.



*


----------

